# Primitive Hunting- Africa Addio Doc footage



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Just a Hunting Scene in the Italian documentary called "Africa Addio". Filmed in 1964 and released in 66'. Some of you may have seen this particular scene before. It is one of my favorites. There is some gore and some "iffy" scenes of the Genocide of Arabs in Africa.

It is some crazy stuff. Hope the link works, copy and paste if needed.






You might need to create a youtube account to see it if you dont have one, but its worth it.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

That is some pretty shocking footage that I had not seen before. I am interested in watching this documentary film now. I guess people have to make do with the tools that they have to survive. However, I found myself cringing a little, wishing that someone had a gun to finish things off a little quicker. I realize that this has been the hunting method for these people for thousands of years. 

I assume that the majority of the scenes showed people who were hunting to survive, and it is hard to knock that. Seems a little cruel, but we cant really compare their circumstances with ours. Anyway, amongst the genocide, and everything else, I found myself feeling lucky that I was not born into those circumstances.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah You can kind of tell when they are chucking spears at the elephant, someone finishes it off with a gun. Yes I also thought it was shocking. I guess that about 10,000 guys go out there and bascially go on a hunting rampage (im sure they ate all the meat, thats how it is over there). But this is how all humans used to do it, im sure there were some differences but before there were bows, it was spears/ clubs, etc. I find it funny that anti hunters think we are "cowards" for using rifles, when really, it is very humane compared to this. :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

> Anti-hunters just want us to get hurt.
> 
> 
> lehi said:
> ...


Forrealz :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... the hippo hunting part sucked... pretty **** brutal. Guess its true, its still the savage continent where if you don't have numbers on your side or aren't the strongest at the top of the food chain, you're toast. Amazing how far we've come since those kind of hunts but sad that even with modern conveniences, some of the hunters among us aren't much better than the guys out chucking spears. :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

And all this time I thought "*************" was just a derogatory name for a black person... :shock: 

I guess I was wrong, there really ARE ************** over there!

Whoda thunk it...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That was AWESOME! That is what it is all about. We are a downline of that kind of hunting. We have adapted to our day, whether it be trophy hunting or to try and add a few steaks to the table. The fact that those guys survived because of hunting and took on cape buffalo with a spear is way cool. Peter Hathaway Capstick has NOTHING on those boys. He speaks of black death and having a bazooka, these boys didn't do all the hoopla, they just did what they needed to. I love it!


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Dude Capstick fought off lion with broken coke bottles.. He lived with these people, lived and breathed a hardcore dangerous game lifestyle, spear or not. That video was pretty brutal though, makes me glad we have more advanced weapons these days! Cool find though, Suprisingly I have never seen that


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Very intriguing. I think I'll stick with the weapons I've got though. Something tells my chances for success on my elk hunt would go down significantly if I tried to use a spear. :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Just think if the general deer hunt was like that. That would be an epic opening day. :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

If I didn't know better, I would have in my mind the picture that is painted here on the Forum of the mossback boys surrounding the spider bull with all of their man power that is spoke of and slooshed him! That video looks just like the picture painted by all of the sour sports that don't like successful guides. :mrgreen:


----------

